# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Setas en Flix

## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de setas que he encontrado junto a mis olivos.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## willi

Os dejo algunas fotos de unas setas que he visto hoy.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bonitos hongos  :Smile:

----------


## willi

> Bonitos hongos


Te as dado cuenta, que no entiendo ni de setas ni de hongos. .  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

No, ni yo tampoco...
Digo hongos, porque es otra manera de llamarlos, ¿no? Bueno, son lo mismo.
La seta, es la manera de reproducirse del hongo, que vive bajo tierra.

----------

